

Ask HN: Hackernews notification? - uptownhr

Does hackernews have a notification setting? It would be awesome to be notified when comments are made to a post you made or upvoted.
======
hashtag
I use this: [http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/)

~~~
kolev
I hope they upgrade it to support the new API.

------
aligajani
They do have an API which you can use to make such functionality.

